# Spare Ribs on Sale Houston area!!



## ecto1 (Dec 30, 2011)

HEB has Spare Ribs on sale in the Houston area for $1.97 already St. Louis cut.  These are all natural very good spares I usually get them for about 5 a rack and stock up when they are on sale like this.  This price may be good in other parts of Texas.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

If we had that price here I'd fill the freezer, although I just filled it up with 8 prime rib roasts that were on sale here for $5.79.


----------



## roller (Dec 30, 2011)

I will be flying into there in the morning. Meet me at the airport with 100lbs in between flights....lol   good score !


----------



## frosty (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Ecto!  I'll have to go get some.

Happy New Year!


----------



## venture (Dec 30, 2011)

In my area that would be a very good price for St. Louis cuts.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

